# Email capability



## Beani2Pnut (Jan 6, 2007)

I would like to see the next software update include an email feature, where you can email recorded programs from your tivo unit to another persons tivo unit that has tivo service. Free of charge of course!  


Betty


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Replay TV tried that (except without the email part) and got sued by the studios for their trouble. Highly unlikely TiVo would be willing to open that can of worms.


----------



## cwhogan (Oct 5, 2003)

I heard a rumer a long time ago that Tivo was going to allow you to select a "circle of friends" whom which you could share shows (allow transfers across the internet)... Seems the "circle of friends" concept would fit the "fair use" clause in music copyrights, but I don't know about TV...


----------

